# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Police Intercept FedEx Shipment

## rabernet

Oh wow!

http://www.wcpo.com/content/news/say...XHdUo4vMg.cspx

----------


## 2kdime

Probably why it's best NOT to reuse frozen rodent boxes!

And BEST to use NEW boxes meant specifically for reptiles.

----------


## Solinger

> Probably where the issue arose was the box was marked frozen rodents," said St. John.


So, are they trying to say that frozen rodents are suspect? Or just the fact that two boas were in the box? I can't imagine frozen rodents are even close to the strangest thing going through the mail...  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## jglass38

Two thoughts.

1.  Don't take snake shipments to anywhere other than a FedEx Staffed location (use the search on the FedEx site) unless you get it approved with the store.  Most Kinkos and other FedEx locations like pack and ship stores will not accept reptile shipments.  Just because FedEx has to doesn't mean they do.  

2.  Did the police really put the box o' snakes in a cell?  What exactly was that protecting them against?  Holding cells have really wide bars, so if the mean, dangerous snake ripped it's way through the bag, I think it probably would have been able to attack and kill the officers before slithering off to eat some of the local wildlife.

----------

_hoax_ (08-23-2009)

----------


## rjk890

All of the holding cells that I have been in, have been Block walls and a steel door with an 8" x 8" window in it.
It's the actual cells(bedrooms) that are inside the cell blocks, which are the same as the holding cells on a larger scale, that have the bars on them.

I can undestand the ladies in booking wanting to place the box inside the holding cell until animal control arrived. Not everyone is into large constrictors.

Really not media worthy IMO. Just a minor mistake by the shipper, and confusing situation with FedEx and the employee at the shipping hub.

----------


## nixer

actually im sure that all fedex kinkos takes reptiles and they are fedex staffed.  this is what happens when employees do not what they are told to do

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> 2.  Did the police really put the box o' snakes in a cell?  What exactly was that protecting them against?  Holding cells have really wide bars, so if the mean, dangerous snake ripped it's way through the bag, I think it probably would have been able to attack and kill the officers before slithering off to eat some of the local wildlife.


Not true. Newer holding cells are being installed that use your standard diamond type fence with smaller holes to reduce the chance of people reaching and grabbing. When i was getting my fingerprints done for FEMA at the Police station they were getting them installed.

----------


## jglass38

> All of the holding cells that I have been in, have been Block walls and a steel door with an 8" x 8" window in it.
> It's the actual cells(bedrooms) that are inside the cell blocks, which are the same as the holding cells on a larger scale, that have the bars on them.
> 
> I can undestand the ladies in booking wanting to place the box inside the holding cell until animal control arrived. Not everyone is into large constrictors.
> 
> Really not media worthy IMO. Just a minor mistake by the shipper, and confusing situation with FedEx and the employee at the shipping hub.


I should have figured you would know this, Bobby!   :Good Job:  

Pardon the attempt at humor..  :Wink:

----------


## jglass38

> actually im sure that all fedex kinkos takes reptiles and they are fedex staffed.  this is what happens when employees do not what they are told to do


What I was referring to were FedEx staffed Worldwide Service Centers.  I have called multiple Kinkos locations and have been told that they don't accept reptiles at the Kinkos stores.

----------


## nixer

> What I was referring to were FedEx staffed Worldwide Service Centers.  I have called multiple Kinkos locations and have been told that they don't accept reptiles at the Kinkos stores.


you probally were told that but they do and they are supposed to accept every package that fedex ships.

----------


## jglass38

> you probally were told that but they do and they are supposed to accept every package that fedex ships.


What I said in my original post is:

Don't take snake shipments to anywhere other than a FedEx Staffed location (use the search on the FedEx site) unless you get it approved with the store. Most Kinkos and other FedEx locations like pack and ship stores will not accept reptile shipments. Just because FedEx has to doesn't mean they do. 


I stand by this due to MY experience.  I've done quite a bit of shipping and this is what I have found.  Also, whether this is true or not, I believe that boxes brought directly to a World Service Center spend less time on a truck before going to the airport.  The people at the World Service Centers seem better trained and are not surprised to see a box w/ live animals inside being dropped off for shipment.

----------

_hoax_ (08-23-2009)

----------


## nixer

> What I said in my original post is:
> 
> Don't take snake shipments to anywhere other than a FedEx Staffed location (use the search on the FedEx site) unless you get it approved with the store. Most Kinkos and other FedEx locations like pack and ship stores will not accept reptile shipments. Just because FedEx has to doesn't mean they do. 
> 
> 
> I stand by this due to MY experience.  I've done quite a bit of shipping and this is what I have found.  Also, whether this is true or not, I believe that boxes brought directly to a World Service Center spend less time on a truck before going to the airport.  The people at the World Service Centers seem better trained and are not surprised to see a box w/ live animals inside being dropped off for shipment.


what you fail to know that fedex owns kinkos and they do have actual fedex staff there.  

and as for the airport thing if i ship fedex it goes 50 miles the opposite direction of the airport then back another 70 miles to the actual airport when kinkos has a different truck and actually is the last pickup before going to the airport

----------


## jglass38

> what you fail to know that fedex owns kinkos and they do have actual fedex staff there.  
> 
> and as for the airport thing if i ship fedex it goes 50 miles the opposite direction of the airport then back another 70 miles to the actual airport when kinkos has a different truck and actually is the last pickup before going to the airport


No, I don't "fail to know that".  I am well aware that FedEx owns Kinkos.  

What exactly are you talking about?  

How many reptiles have you shipped?

----------


## jglass38

Incidentally, I would love to see some pics of your collection and the stuff you have produced!  I looked back through threads and couldn't find any.  We love pictures!

----------


## monk90222

> what you fail to know that fedex owns kinkos and they do have actual fedex staff there.


I'm sure Jamie figured that Fed Ex owns Kinkos. 
Have you ever seen the employees at a FedEx/Kinko storefront? They are not exactly the most caring and efficient employees, at least at the 3 fedex/kinkos' by my house. 
I personally care too much about my snakes to trust a minimum wage employee with my shipment.

----------

_Denial_ (08-24-2009),_FL0OD_ (08-23-2009),_hoax_ (08-23-2009),_jglass38_ (08-24-2009)

----------


## SilverWolf

I want to know what they would have done if there really were frozen rodents in the box?  Put those in the cell too?   :Very Happy:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I totally agree with what Jamie says. I TRUST a Fedex center much more than a store.Luckily for me, I learned this when I first became certed, and had to ship out my initial dummy box. The first two places told me, "We don't ship that kinda thang!!!" I almost got into an argument with the people from the seconds place that I went to. Even though my Fedex agent told me they should have never denied my shipment, I still continued to go to the center....cause they were not shocked, knew what they were doing, and gave me excellent, brisk service  :Very Happy: 

That little incident with the boas probably made Fedex look pretty bad.....people get soooo hyped up over nothing.

----------


## panthercz

So, why was this even reported in the news?  :Confused:

----------


## nixer

> Incidentally, I would love to see some pics of your collection and the stuff you have produced!  I looked back through threads and couldn't find any.  We love pictures!


thats funny :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## SGExotics

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## Neal

LMAO, I work at a jail. Depending on what types of holding cells(they have 2). They have the ones that are have the metal bars with the huge gap between, which those are typically jail cells though, not holding cells. Then the other is a metal door, that has a gap at the bottom, and some snakes would be able to squeeze through, not all. Especially if the boas had some size.

----------


## jglass38

> thats funny


What's funny?  We love pics!

----------


## fishmommy

why they called animal rescue and not the original shipper who dropped the box off baffles me.  And it will take him a week to get his snakes back?  Why the heck is that?  (article posted 8/19 - stating he'll get them back next Wed)
Sounds like a big snafu when the guy didn't actually do anything wrong.
Why didn't they just seal the box back up and ship it once they determined that all was in order?

Things like this make me irritable.  and as for Kinkos - I have trouble getting stuff printed there - I'd never trust them with shipping anything around here.

----------

_hoax_ (08-23-2009),_monk90222_ (08-23-2009)

----------


## Eventide

So..um...why was a box of "frozen rodents" held back anyway?  And why were the police called?

It's things like this that make me leery of putting anything on the outside of shipping boxes stating that the contents are snakes....

Oh, and for the record, the FedEx Kinko's location near me accepts frozen rodents, live crickets, and live snakes.  In fact, when I do get new snakes, a couple of the people there (one is snake phobic but getting better with each package!   :Very Happy:  ) always like to see the new snakies when they arrive.

----------


## Denial

> So, why was this even reported in the news?


Because there evil slimy deadly snakes being shipped through fedex all over america and the american people have a right to know about it lol 


This would of never made the news had it actually of been frozen rodents

----------

